# Who is right on this looks debate? Dude420 vs JustChris



## Dude420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is the debate that can be seen on this thread https://looksmax.org/threads/hooded-eyes-are-so-annoying-and-awful.2890/ :


JustChris said:


> Aesthetics are subjective. We need to come to terms that there's not a single look that will be universally pleasing to every single female on Earth. Different people like different things. Work with what you have and improve what you have.





Dude420 said:


> Aesthetics are mostly objective for commonly shared evolutionary fitness reasons you Bluepiller.





JustChris said:


> Keep your pills inside your ass dude, and start facing reality. If you take two guys that are not subhumans, and ask 10 girls to choose one of them, chances are the 10 of them won't choose the same one. It's just simple human behavior and different elements of attraction.
> 
> Just because one of them has "hooded eyes" or has a better jawline doesn't mean it'll increase his chances of being picked to 100%.





Dude420 said:


> "The evolutionary psychological claim is that—for our evolved computational problem solvers to actually solve the adaptive problems faced by our ancestors (food acquisition, parenting, mate acquisition (*EDIT:* *INCLUDING WHICH PHYSICAL CUES INDICATE GOOD GENES*))—they had to be richly structured by selection in a content-specific way. That is, they are endowed by what philosophers would once have called innate ideas or a priori concepts (e.g., food, child, my child, male-female, ingroup-outgroup, mother, kin, cheater, free rider, snake, spider, animacy, number, noun, object, aggressive formidability, friend, enemy, predator, leader, and perhaps thousands of others). These are built in to evolved modes of interpretation, conceptual-motivational systems, or evolved intuitive ontologies, in what might be thought of as a Darwinian Kantian-computational synthesis of how our evolved programs organize experience (Boyer & Barrett, Chapter 5, this volume; Cosmides & Tooby, 1994b; Tooby, Cosmides, & Barrett, 2003). This different approach explains and often predicts the (previously unappreciated) set of human universals (see, e.g., Brown, 1991) as reliably developing adaptations, their by-products, and their interactive products."
> - Evolutionary Psychology, Handbook1, p.35.
> 
> Humans share universals adaptations such as what they find to be sexually attractive, which is an adaptation of capital importance because the selection of a mating partner with good genes increases the potential survival and reproducing output of offsprings (aka. the goal of existence, the genes which do this increase their survive, the other ones are left out). Women slightly differ on mate preferences because of minor differences in their genetic makeup factoring minor mutations, minor differences in brain development due to environmental exposure and contextually based dependent variables such as age, height, and ethnicity, but the underlying commonly shared adaptive structure about physical indicators signaling good genes still stay prevalent as it clearly manifests itself in our culture today (Like on Tinder, it is clear that in general terms, women agree about who is and is not attractive based on match rates). In practical terms how this manifest itself is that women will vary on who they find to be the most attractive on males of similar SMV, but will mostly agree about on who is most attractive when the gap of SMV becomes evident.
> ...





JustChris said:


> View attachment 2414
> View attachment 2415
> View attachment 2416
> 
> ...





Dude420 said:


> I will also ask science how to explain the vast majority of times that people match with their looks match are very close to it you bluepill confirmation bias nitpicker.
> 
> Science has simply not solved all the puzzle yet, the human brain is very complex, doesn't mean they didn't broadly figure out some of the big pieces yet.





JustChris said:


> The "vast majority" is not what you see on the internet or in magazines. The vast majority are people on the streets. Look at couples that pass by you and tell me they are all looks matched. Just because you see models dating models doesn't mean average looking guys can't date hot girls.





Dude420 said:


> Either you are heavily cursed with confirmation bias or you don't know how to assess looks level or a mix of both. Obviously, money and personality enter to some extent in the equation (money-> power/control over your environment increase survival and availability of more resources to invest in offspring, personality-> intelligence and social abilities are genes that you would like to pass on to your offspring to increase their survival and reproductive output and indicates mate more suited to survive and take care of offspring), which may mostly explain rare instances of major differences in looks matched, but for the most part, if you study the literature and scientific studies on male attractiveness, you realize that looks mostly prevails because it is of paramount fitness importance. The brain is composed of commonly shared adaptive specialized cognitive systems engineer by natural selection to increase one's fitness if you believe that being attracted to physical cues signaling good genes isn't one of them moreover a significant one in mate selection you are BluePill as hell.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 25, 2018)

JustChris brutally vote-mogged
I am with Dude420 all the way 
Dude420 I love you.


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 25, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> JustChris brutally vote-mogged
> I am with Dude420 all the way
> Dude420 I love you.



I love you more.


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2018)

i like @JustChris tbh. he brings light in this dark atmosphere


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 25, 2018)

If anyone votes for JustChris, the cult of Tony will eat their organs and livestream


----------



## Unknownjpg (Oct 25, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Here is the debate that can be seen on this thread https://looksmax.org/threads/hooded-eyes-are-so-annoying-and-awful.2890/ :


Idk its kinda 50/50, Justchris is correct is a sense when I go clubbing or used to since getting very srs in lifting, I would see average looking guys get chicks, mainly due to social circle tbh. But Aesthetics are such a positive to have, If you have lets say a chadlite face wise, and a physic like zyzz for example I think he will be better than a chad face wise that has a shit body. Esp nowadays where every one late teens/early 20's has a social media account, and half of the time its flooded with people with insane physics. ok out of 10 not everyone will pick the aesthetic as people are different. there's a reason you see alotta teens/young adults tryna get that physic inc me. Having a good body itself mogs most 80% of the male population tbh.


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> Idk its kinda 50/50, Justchris is correct is a sense when I go clubbing or used to since getting very srs in lifting, I would see average looking guys get chicks, mainly due to social circle tbh. But Aesthetics are such a positive to have, If you have lets say a chadlite face wise, and a physic like zyzz for example I think he will be better than a chad face wise that has a shit body. Esp nowadays where every one late teens/early 20's has a social media account, and half of the time its flooded with people with insane physics. ok out of 10 not everyone will pick the aesthetic as people are different. there's a reason you see alotta teens/young adults tryna get that physic inc me. Having a good body itself mogs most 80% of the male population tbh.



Having a good body is part of your aesthetics bro. The pictures JustChris used to prove his point had poor body physique.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 25, 2018)

Body doesn't mean shit as long as you don't look like a concentration camp refugee. 
Your body is fully clothed when in a public environment, where 90% of the picking up is done. No girl is able to tell if you have a 6 pack, a 4 pack or whatever. If you have a decent looking face you're good to go. 

Also, many girls will choose guys with shit bodies subconsciously because it makes them feel less bad about themselves. There's not only one girl on Earth, and I don't know why is it so hard to comprehend that MANY CHICKS DO NOT LIKE BUFFED OR MUSCULAR DUDES.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 25, 2018)

You guys just kinda talked past each other. @Dude420 had the more consistent argument, but didn't really do a good job of refuting @JustChris's claim that"Look at couples that pass by you and tell me they are all looks matched."

Dude, for your next debate, establishing why this is the case, and why Incels are justified in focusing more on LOOKS then status, money, and anything else that doesn't involve appearance.

Chris, for your next debate, you'll need to make sure to establish that things not related to appearance matter (more) than pure looks, or at least argue that looks matter less than some Incels claim.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 25, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You guys just kinda talked past each other. @Dude420 had the more consistent argument, but didn't really do a good job of refuting @JustChris's claim that"Look at couples that pass by you and tell me they are all looks matched."
> 
> Dude, for your next debate, establishing why this is the case, and why Incels are justified in focusing more on LOOKS then status, money, and anything else that doesn't involve appearance.
> 
> Chris, for your next debate, you'll need to make sure to establish that things not related to appearance matter (more) than pure looks, or at least argue that looks matter less than some Incels claim.



Looks can't matter less for Incels, because Incels don't have the looks. 
Everyone is preaching theories that cope well with their lives.

Incels will always blame chads for their genetics, they will always spout the word BLACKPILL as fast as they can. But in reality, I'm curious about how many women have they approached in their entire life. 2? 3? 

The majority of you have no idea what success means. Even if you're in the top 1% of men looks wise, you will still get rejected. Not every woman cares about LOOKS. Not every woman wants to fuck a good looking guy just by looking at him. 
Incels are living in a fantasy world, where they think that pussy falls from the sky if you won the genetic lottery, and that's because they don't have the looks to actually experience all of this, hence, they're talking out their asses while good looking people know exactly how much looks matter.


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 25, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Body doesn't mean shit as long as you don't look like a concentration camp refugee.
> Your body is fully clothed when in a public environment, where 90% of the picking up is done. No girl is able to tell if you have a 6 pack, a 4 pack or whatever. If you have a decent looking face you're good to go.
> 
> Also, many girls will choose guys with shit bodies subconsciously because it makes them feel less bad about themselves. There's not only one girl on Earth, and I don't know why is it so hard to comprehend that MANY CHICKS DO NOT LIKE BUFFED OR MUSCULAR DUDES.



Indeed according to the scientific researches women mostly look at frame which translates itself in shoulders to waist ratio, broad shoulders are the sexually dimorphic physical cue they are mostly looking at, but the face is of higher importance.
Indeed if a guy as other good attributes a woman might overlook is body type, in some cases for woman of average to low SMV they won't show long-term relationship interest to men too far out of their league because it is not adaptive to engage in a relationship with a men that will inevitably be hit on by women of higher SMV increasing the risk of being left with her offspring with no male presence, it is better to lower her standards to a reasonable range, other small subsets of the female population might have mental issues causing a pathologic sentiment of inferiority.
Indeed according to the scientific researches highly muscled/buffed body aren't attractive, fit and lean is what is most attractive.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 25, 2018)

EPIC BASED dude420 BATISTA BOMBS the LIVING SHIT out of Justchris with FACTS DESPACITO STYLE


----------



## JustChris (Oct 25, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Indeed according to the scientific researches women mostly look at frame which translates itself in shoulders to waist ratio, broad shoulders are the sexually dimorphic physical cue they are mostly looking at, but the face is of higher importance.
> Indeed if a guy as other good attributes a woman might overlook is body type, in some cases for woman of average to low SMV they won't show long-term relationship interest to men too far out of their league because it is not adaptive to engage in a relationship with a men that will inevitably be hit on by women of higher SMV increasing the risk of being left with her offspring with no male presence, it is better to lower her standards to a reasonable range, other small subsets of the female population might have mental issues causing a pathologic sentiment of inferiority.
> Indeed according to the scientific researches highly muscled/buffed body aren't attractive, fit and lean is what is most attractive.



Then what the fuck are you arguing against when you're literally agreeing with me lmao?


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 25, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Then what the fuck are you arguing against when you're literally agreeing with me lmao?



I don't agree with you, this is what we are arguing about:
"Aesthetics are subjective. We need to come to terms that there's not a single look that will be universally pleasing to every single female on Earth. Different people like different things. Work with what you have and improve what you have."
vs
"Aesthetics are mostly objective for commonly shared evolutionary fitness reasons you Bluepiller."

If you don't fully agree with my first statement which is the concise form of the ideas I presented and by the same fact acknowledge that your statement was wrong (or extremely imprecise to the point where it led to improper interpretations, this possibility would need much explanations) we are not in agreement.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Oct 25, 2018)

its me


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You guys just kinda talked past each other. @Dude420 had the more consistent argument, but didn't really do a good job of refuting @JustChris's claim that"Look at couples that pass by you and tell me they are all looks matched."



I believe I did that, I showed where the nuances could reside (why preferences can differ in regard to similar SMV and how money/personality could account for the other odds scenarios), I am not going to write an essay, it is very intricate to explain those niche scenarios and how everything interacts from an evolutionary perspective, many different adaptations are affecting human beings towards often conflicting behavioral outputs.



Tricky said:


> Dude, for your next debate, establishing why this is the case, and why Incels are justified in focusing more on LOOKS then status, money, and anything else that doesn't involve appearance.



Well, they are mostly ill-informed autistics that want to blame their looks for everything bad that happened in their life. The mix of autism, ill-informed concepts and confirmation biases lead them to believe that sexual attraction is unidimensional, looks being the unique dimension. They are not completely wrong, but things get blown out of proportion.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 25, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Looks can't matter less for Incels, because Incels don't have the looks.
> Everyone is preaching theories that cope well with their lives.
> 
> Incels will always blame chads for their genetics, they will always spout the word BLACKPILL as fast as they can. But in reality, I'm curious about how many women have they approached in their entire life. 2? 3?.


A lot of Incels claim approaching lots of women. So you can't generalise.



> The majority of you have no idea what success means. Even if you're in the top 1% of men looks wise, you will still get rejected.


Yeah, but who will be rejected more? Someone in the top 1% or bottom 1%?



> Not every woman cares about LOOKS. Not every woman wants to fuck a good looking guy just by looking at him.


Most of them do care about looks. The cherry picked examples you posted from google on the other thread are so overused that I remember them all the time. 



> Incels are living in a fantasy world, where they think that pussy falls from the sky if you won the genetic lottery, and that's because they don't have the looks to actually experience all of this, hence, they're talking out their asses while good looking people know exactly how much looks matter.


Yet you are the one who I remember bragging once, and then posting pics of his slays.

Let's be clear, you don't know how Incels feel, Incels probably don't know how you feel. But there is no doubt that you are much more successful with women and that is because of your looks. So please stop these  that you like so much.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 25, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Let's be clear, you don't know how Incels feel, Incels probably don't know how you feel. But there is no doubt that you are much more successful with women and that is because of your looks. So please stop these  that you like so much.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 25, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> A lot of Incels claim approaching lots of women. So you can't generalise.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but who will be rejected more? Someone in the top 1% or bottom 1%?
> ...



Many claim they do, yet they don't. I'm talking about taking full responsibility, go up her face, and ask her out. Not pussy shit through text messages and facebook with messages like "Uhm, wanna go study? But in reality it's actually a date". 

Grow a pair of balls, and go ask a girl you like out, and you'll be surprised of the result. You guys downplay yourself too much.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 25, 2018)

Sorry buddy boyo @JustChris but you've lost


Dude420 said:


> I love you more.


I love u bro


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 25, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Grow a pair of balls, and go ask a girl you like out,* and you'll be surprised of the result. You guys downplay yourself too much.*


At this point I'm not sure if you're trolling or not. @Dude420 @ZyzzReincarnate


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Sorry buddy boyo @JustChris but you've lost
> 
> I love u bro


Its ogre for chadcels


----------



## Nibba (Oct 25, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Its ogre for chadcels


So ogre


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 25, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Many claim they do, yet they don't. I'm talking about taking full responsibility, go up her face, and ask her out. Not pussy shit through text messages and facebook with messages like "Uhm, wanna go study? But in reality it's actually a date".
> 
> Grow a pair of balls, and go ask a girl you like out, and you'll be surprised of the result. You guys downplay yourself too much.


yeh bro just ask her out bro just be confident bro cmon bro hey gurl come on a date with me  if you do maybe ill surprise you with a car or something ;p maybe some flowers too haha  hey guys just chris here, not to be confused with christopher, i'm just chris, okay ? yeah lol uhm buy her a car ;pppp looks dont matter aha ;pp oh shit the soylent truck is outside my house again ttyl guys! ;p


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 25, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> yeh bro just ask her out bro just be confident bro cmon bro hey gurl come on a date with me  if you do maybe ill surprise you with a car or something ;p maybe some flowers too haha  hey guys just chris here, not to be confused with christopher, i'm just chris, okay ? yeah lol uhm buy her a car ;pppp looks dont matter aha ;pp oh shit the soylent truck is outside my house again ttyl guys! ;p


----------



## badromance (Oct 25, 2018)

I've seen average girls and above average girls walking around with guys,who if posted here would be called subhumans,but they had things going on in their life like money,job,friends so they make it up for their looks.Go out more,things are not like that 100%,and not all girls are looking for relationship.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 25, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> yeh bro just ask her out bro just be confident bro cmon bro hey gurl come on a date with me  if you do maybe ill surprise you with a car or something ;p maybe some flowers too haha  hey guys just chris here, not to be confused with christopher, i'm just chris, okay ? yeah lol uhm buy her a car ;pppp looks dont matter aha ;pp oh shit the soylent truck is outside my house again ttyl guys! ;p








Lol'd at this one


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 2442
> 
> Lol'd at this one


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 2442
> 
> Lol'd at this one


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 25, 2018)

badromance said:


> I've seen average girls and above average girls walking around with guys,who if posted here would be called subhumans,but they had things going on in their life like money,job,friends so they make it up for their looks.Go out more,things are not like that 100%,and not all girls are looking for relationship.


Just betabuxx theory


----------



## Nibba (Oct 25, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Can u blur out my name and put that pear filtered one of me in here?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Can u blur out my name and put that pear filtered one of me in here?


i dont have it saved


----------



## Nibba (Oct 25, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> i dont have it saved


Fuq


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 25, 2018)

looks matter to the top 20% and bottom 20%, anything in the middle can be saved by other things


----------



## Madness (Oct 25, 2018)

I agree with @JustChris somewhat however my oneitis is trying to fuck my ginger friend because he is big. He's chubby but status,size and height mog all


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Madness said:


> I agree with @JustChris somewhat however my oneitis is trying to fuck my ginger friend because he is big. He's chubby but status,size and height mog all



I didn't know JustChris had a 2nd account.


----------



## Madness (Oct 25, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> I didn't know JustChris had a 2nd account.


Not just Chris in fact I bully him in secret looksmaxxing chats


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 26, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> yeh bro just ask her out bro just be confident bro cmon bro hey gurl come on a date with me  if you do maybe ill surprise you with a car or something ;p maybe some flowers too haha  hey guys just chris here, not to be confused with christopher, i'm just chris, okay ? yeah lol uhm buy her a car ;pppp looks dont matter aha ;pp oh shit the soylent truck is outside my house again ttyl guys! ;p


Ayy bruh just be confident bruuuu


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

@Nibba @JustChris


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> View attachment 2451
> @Nibba @JustChris



Still mogs many tbh


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

Future Arablite said:


> Still mogs many tbh


ogre if that mogs u tbttbhtbthbth


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> ogre if that mogs u tbttbhtbthbth



It doesn't, cuz i never stated who it mogs. 
It mogs you


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

Future Arablite said:


> It doesn't, cuz i never stated who it mogs.
> It mogs you


yes thats why i said IF which means there is a possibility but not certainty
ogre for lowiqarabs


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> yes thats why i said IF which means there is a possibility but not certainty
> ogre for lowiqarabs



You really want this Tony ?


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

Future Arablite said:


> You really want this Tony ?


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Oct 26, 2018)

The reason why the “just be confident” meme and any of it’s variants persist is because female attraction requires a certain acceptable baseline in looks COMBINED with other traits and attributes for it to be worthwhile. The reason why the looks aspect is brought up so much in incelspheres is because incels are either:

1. Too low in looks, which impact all parts of their lives - truecels.

Or

2. A covenient cope to dodge potential heartbreak, when it’s probably something intangible going on with them (ex: aspie) - mentalcels.

I have noticed, on occasion, some low tier looking guys shooting way above their weight. Srs lifefuel, but ofc I don’t know the circumstance and nature of their relationship. Most incels will probably say it’s betabux. Though it’s not to discredit the amount of times I’ve seen juggaurnaut law in action or an old cock corousel riding roast snagging a beta bux.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

Warmest Black said:


> The reason why the “just be confident” meme and any of it’s variants persist is because female attraction requires a certain acceptable baseline in looks COMBINED with other traits and attributes for it to be worthwhile. The reason why the looks aspect is brought up so much in incelspheres is because incels are either:
> 
> 1. Too low in looks, which impact all parts of their lives - truecels.
> 
> ...



It’s easier to blame it on looks than on them being socially awkward, having no social circle, not being able to say a full sentence without sounding retarded, not being able to crack jokes and make a group of people laugh and so on.
But MUH LOOKS. 

Actually, I don’t even know why I’m bothering, more incels = more women with 0 competition.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> It’s easier to blame it on looks than on them being socially awkward, having no social circle, not being able to say a full sentence without sounding retarded, not being able to crack jokes and make a group of people laugh and so on.
> But MUH LOOKS.
> 
> Actually, I don’t even know why I’m bothering, more incels = more women with 0 competition.


Too much generalisation.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Too much generalisation.



Then prove me wrong. Do you have a girl that you like in your phone contacts? Do you have the balls to send her a text message right now asking if she’s down to go grab some coffee with you?


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Then prove me wrong. Do you have a girl that you like in your phone contacts? Do you have the balls to send her a text message right now asking if she’s down to go grab some coffee with you?


hey chris was wondering if you want to go out with me on Saturday and grab some coffee


----------



## Animas (Oct 26, 2018)

all the pussy Just Chris has been eating has affected his brain and he’s finally gone full retard


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> hey chris was wondering if you want to go out with me on Saturday and grab some coffee


Kekekekekek


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> hey chris was wondering if you want to go out with me on Saturday and grab some coffee



This is exactly what I was talking about. Now it all makes sense to talk so much bullshit when your balls have been cut off. You guys became pussies more than pussies themselves.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Then prove me wrong. Do you have a girl that you like in your phone contacts? Do you have the balls to send her a text message right now asking if she’s down to go grab some coffee with you?


I get dates and girls show interest in me but only the ones that are much below me in looks. The ones who’re my looksmatch are dating chadlites. This goes on. May be you’ll not understand my situation that well since I come from a different culture. But female hypergamy is something that I can totally relate to as others claim on these forums. 

Yes I’ve asked girls out who were my looksmatch but they have better options. Men are hungry and are ready to date anything with a hole. All I see around me are mismatched couples. May be the situation is worse here. Looksmax and locationmaxx is the only solution. Not that bluepilled advice that you’re giving us


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I get dates and girls show interest in me but only the ones that are much below me in looks. The ones who’re my looksmatch are dating chadlites. This goes on. May be you’ll not understand my situation that well since I come from a different culture. But female hypergamy is something that I can totally relate to as others claim on these forums.
> 
> Yes I’ve asked girls out who were my looksmatch but they have better options. Men are hungry and are ready to date anything with a hole. All I see around me are mismatched couples. May be the situation is worse here. Looksmax and locationmaxx is the only solution. Not that bluepilled advice that you’re giving us



You literally avoided my question and replied with things that help you cope.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about. Now it all makes sense to talk so much bullshit when your balls have been cut off. You guys became pussies more than pussies themselves.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> View attachment 2458



Oh sweet jealousy and bitterness. Crying about girls not wanting to fuck you while being mentally retarded.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> You literally avoided my question and replied with things that help you cope.


Lol dude are you low IQ? Yes I have contacts on my phone and I have been with girls, asked them out. They’re looking for validation unless you’re chad. I haven’t tried doing this shit lately as I’m waiting for my surgery but last year I fuckin wasted whole days for months on this shit. Why do you feel everyone here has done nothing to get women?


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Oh sweet jealousy and bitterness. Crying about girls not wanting to fuck you while being mentally retarded.


im trolling, dont take it so seriously


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Lol dude are you low IQ? Yes I have contacts on my phone and I have been with girls, asked them out. They’re looking for validation unless you’re chad. I haven’t tried doing this shit lately as I’m waiting for my surgery but last year I fuckin wasted whole days on this shit. Why do you feel everyone here has done nothing to get women?



I didn’t ask if you did anything last year. I asked you if RIGHT NOW, you have a girl that you find physically attractive and if you have the balls to ask her out no matter the outcome.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> I didn’t ask if you did anything last year. I asked you if RIGHT NOW, you have a girl that you find physically attractive and if you have the balls to ask her out no matter the outcome.


No, Coz I’m waiting for my surgery. I’ve had numbers and done that shit and realised that female hypergamy is strong. I’ll have numbers in my phone once I’m done with my looksmaxing.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> I didn’t ask if you did anything last year. I asked you if RIGHT NOW, you have a girl that you find physically attractive and if you have the balls to ask her out no matter the outcome.


What good will that do? We have tried before and been rejected brutally/been toyed with, asking more women out before improving our looks will only result in more rejections and more mental problems, I don't see the point you are trying to bring up.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> No, Coz I’m waiting for my surgery. I’ve had numbers and done that shit and realised that female hypergamy is strong. I’ll have numbers in my phone once I’m done with my looksmaxing.



That’s all I wanted to know and it answered to my question.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I get dates and girls show interest in me but only the ones that are much below me in looks. The ones who’re my looksmatch are dating chadlites. This goes on. May be you’ll not understand my situation that well since I come from a different culture. But female hypergamy is something that I can totally relate to as others claim on these forums.
> 
> Yes I’ve asked girls out who were my looksmatch but they have better options. Men are hungry and are ready to date anything with a hole. All I see around me are mismatched couples. May be the situation is worse here. Looksmax and locationmaxx is the only solution. Not that bluepilled advice that you’re giving us


How would you describe your personality? I assume you‘re in the average range as me, where personality becomes an important factor. Can you read emotions? Are you entertaining and caring? How good are your social skills in general? Did people in HS and college want to hang out with you?

You know, personality might be a reason (beside your looks) why you score lower than you should. I know it‘s anecdotal, but I‘ve seen enough normies with charisma, who scored higher than their looks.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> What good will that do? We have tried before and been rejected brutally/been toyed with, asking more women out before improving our looks will only result in more rejections and more mental problems, I don't see the point you are trying to bring up.



Because success is a numbers game. Let’s say you’re average looking right? That means at least 45% of women find you attractive. 
45% of this whole fucking planet earth when it comes to women represents 2 BILLION WOMEN. 2 fucking billion dude. You’re telling me that out of those 2 billion you won’t be able to find 1? 

Fear of rejection is a thing, but you need to move past that.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Because success is a numbers game. Let’s say you’re average looking right? That means at least 45% of women find you attractive.
> 45% of this whole fucking planet earth when it comes to women represents 2 BILLION WOMEN. 2 fucking billion dude. You’re telling me that out of those 2 billion you won’t be able to find 1?
> 
> Fear of rejection is a thing, but you need to move past that.


I'm below average, acne scarred skin, very long face and narrow lower third, massive nose, after a rhino, jaw implant and laser skin resurfacing I will be above average (hopefully).


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I'm below average, acne scarred skin, very long face and narrow lower third, massive nose, after a rhino, jaw implant and laser skin resurfacing I will be above average (hopefully).



Even 20% is more than enough.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Even 20% is more than enough.


No it isn't man, I'm not going to argue with you because you're probably going to bring up points of how you have seen below average dudes getting laid, which rarely happens.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> How would you describe your personality? I assume you‘re in the average range as me, where personality becomes an important factor. Can you read emotions? Are you entertaining and caring? How good are your social skills in general? Did people in HS and college want to hang out with you?
> 
> You know, personality might be a reason (beside your looks) why you score lower than you should. I know it‘s anecdotal, but I‘ve seen enough normies with charisma, who scored higher than their looks.


Yeah mine is average. I’m not that NT but I’m not an autistic either. I’m very comfortable around women. It’s not like I start acting like a weirdo around them. I have social circles and people to hang out with. However I do need to be more NT. But I need to improve my looks and reach that looks threshold before that’ll help imo.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> No it isn't man, I'm not going to argue with you because you're probably going to bring up points of how you have seen below average dudes getting laid, which rarely happens.


He posted a fat Asian man with a good looking white chick to emphasise his point yesterday. A couple that’s so rare that I might be a bitcoin millionaire before finding such a couple irl.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> He posted a fat Asian man with a good looking white chick to emphasise his point yesterday. A couple that’s so rare that I might be a bitcoin millionaire before finding such a couple irl.


He's not going to understand, anomalies do take place, he thinks they can take place for all of us. He doesn't understand that they are very rare.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> He's not going to understand, anomalies do take place, he thinks they can take place for all of us. He doesn't understand that they are very rare.


Those were exaggerated photos. In a day to day life scenario, there are hundreds of couples who are not even close to being looksmatched.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> However I do need to be more NT. But I need to improve my looks and reach that looks threshold before that’ll help imo.


You already reached that looks threshold to make personality work JFL. I doubt you are sub4. You‘re currently trying to make up for your boring personality with looksmaxing. I won‘t judge you for it, since it‘s way easier to improve looks than personality


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> You already reached that looks threshold to make personality work JFL. I doubt you are sub4. You‘re currently trying to make up for your boring personality with looksmaxing. I won‘t judge you for it, since it‘s way easier to improve looks than personality


No I didn’t reach that threshold. I’ll reach that threshold when my now looksmatch start showing interest in me. I’m not sub4, I never said that. I can send my pics if you wish.

Yeah changing personality is difficult since you’ve been that for years, it depends on how you were brought up, people you grew around and so many things. Fixing my underbite, dark under eye circles etc are easier as you said.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> No I didn’t reach that threshold. I’ll reach that threshold when my now looksmatch start showing interest in me. I’m not sub4, I never said that. I can send my pics if you wish.


I believe you, no pics needed. 

When you reach a point, where you can attract a high quality girl just with your looks, then personality will lose it’s importance. You trying to looksmax to Chad as I see. Good luck with that.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> I believe you, no pics needed.
> 
> When you reach a point, where you can attract a high quality girl just with your looks, then personality will lose it’s importance. You trying to looksmax to Chad as I see. Good luck with that.


Hmm I never said I’m trying to looksmax to chad.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Hmm I never said I’m trying to looksmax to chad.


Huh?  You seemed like you wanted to attract your looksmatch, you need to have Chad looks for that. What else are you planning to do? Rotting here or keep dating lower?


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> Huh?  You seemed like you wanted to attract your looksmatch, you need to have Chad looks for that. What else are you planning to do? Rotting here or keep dating lower?


I see. Chadmaxxing then


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Looks can't matter less for Incels, because Incels don't have the looks.
> Everyone is preaching theories that cope well with their lives.
> 
> Incels will always blame chads for their genetics, they will always spout the word BLACKPILL as fast as they can. But in reality, I'm curious about how many women have they approached in their entire life. 2? 3?
> ...


How many women have you been rejected by?


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> How many women have you been rejected by?



Before knowing how to actually approach and realize that not every woman is interested in having a sexual relationship? A lot.


----------



## dogtown (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> View attachment 2458


----------

